# Iran is off the dollar now,hense the war we are starting there.



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 25, 2018)

Just like afghanistan and Iraq when they got off the dollar,our war machine invaded and conqured their country and is doing the same with Iran now for same reason.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

What else is war for?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Just like afghanistan and Iraq when they got off the dollar,our war machine invaded and conqured their country and is doing the same with Iran now for same reason.



You missed Libya.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Russia and China want to dump the dollar also...Gear up it may be a world destruction moment..


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2018)

war with 'iran' , i hear that they need to be destroyed .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Russia and China want to dump the dollar also...Gear up it may be a world destruction moment..



I'm geared up, somewhat.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

pismoe said:


> war with 'iran' , i hear that they need to be destroyed .



No, they don't.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Just like afghanistan and Iraq when they got off the dollar,our war machine invaded and conqured their country and is doing the same with Iran now for same reason.


Not sure what you are getting at with Afghanistan because, well who cares in fact if the left in this country is to be believed the reason for going into Afghanistan was to use it as a springboard for going into Iraq, it was a daily rant.

You may want to look up the rest of what I am going to tel you as it is from memory:
As for Iran [and Iraq as well] they are opec members who are under *contract to accept only dollars for their oil [in the case of Iraq, France was on the verge of flipping Saddam and getting him to accept euro's and that was why we went in, to enforce that contract as opposed to leaving it in the hands of the world court r other member nations.

*contract = the contracts signed with opec members state that the contracts can only be broken if all parties involved agree to break it, this is referred to by some as eternity contracts, it is the same type of agreement we signed with Bautista in cuba and why castro could not tell us to leave guantanamo...it is sometime referred to as an "eternity contract"

In the case of opec and europe what we have is europeans forced to pay us for dollars to buy the their oil i.e. if europe wants oil it must pay more for dollars than they are worth on the open exchange markets and is probably the real reason they pay so much more for oil


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Russia and China want to dump the dollar also...Gear up it may be a world destruction moment..
> ...


Me too, but my new spine is still on back order, get it?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just like afghanistan and Iraq when they got off the dollar,our war machine invaded and conqured their country and is doing the same with Iran now for same reason.
> ...


We were already in Iraq long before we were in Afghanistan..


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> We were already in Iraq long before we were in Afghanistan..


k...what were the liberals screaming about then?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > We were already in Iraq long before we were in Afghanistan..
> ...


I have no idea, too busy working 24/7 for kids/wife(s)


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I have no idea, too busy working 24/7 for kids/wife(s)


that does help explain why you got this so wrong.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> We were already in Iraq long before we were in Afghanistan..


Way too much fake news brother


----------



## bullwinkle (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just like afghanistan and Iraq when they got off the dollar,our war machine invaded and conqured their country and is doing the same with Iran now for same reason.
> ...


Frank, can we hold countries to a contract when we are somewhat iffy in keeping our word.  We had a contract with Iran, TPP, NAFTA, and I believe we signed a Global Warming agreement too.  And now there is talk of not supporting NATO against Putin's designs on Estonia, and if it falls under Russian hegemony, Latvia and Lithuania are not far behind.  I cite this as a possible reason for other countries whom we have offended repeatedly to not honor their OPEC agreement to transact in dollars.  But I am not very knowledgeable about high finance, so is it possible we have driven our partner's good will away?  Can the interested parties opt for another currency?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > war with 'iran' , i hear that they need to be destroyed .
> ...


--------------------------  matter of OPINION isn't it Marion .


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

bullwinkle said:


> Frank, can we hold countries to a contract when we are somewhat iffy in keeping our word. We had a contract with Iran, TPP, NAFTA, and I believe we signed a Global Warming agreement too. And now there is talk of not supporting NATO against Putin's designs on Estonia, and if it falls under Russian hegemony, Latvia and Lithuania are not far behind. I cite this as a possible reason for other countries whom we have offended repeatedly to not honor their OPEC agreement to transact in dollars. But I am not very knowledgeable about high finance, so is it possible we have driven our partner's good will away? Can the interested parties opt for another currency?



I actually meant to mention this in my post but it was already getting long winded...Iran deal will be the only one comparable here...but that debate will just go on forever...I'm not sure what you mean by "interested parties" opec is an interested party under contract that cannot opt for another currency, europe is just as much an interested party not under the contract and can opt for any currency they like but opec nations can only accept dollars from them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



What have Iranian people done bad to Americans lately?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2018)

you say LATELY  , iran has a lot to pay for [hostages] and they are 'shiite muslim' which are the worst types as they chant 'death to America'  Marion .   [plus more]


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

pismoe said:


> you say LATELY  , iran has a lot to pay for [hostages] and they are 'shiite muslim' which are the worst types as they chant 'death to America'  Marion .   [plus more]



You do know we assassinated their leader and installed a puppet government there in 1953, no? Pretty sure that was the 1st of many, always-failed "regime changes".


----------



## USNavyVet (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > We were already in Iraq long before we were in Afghanistan..
> ...



I hate to say it but Moonglow is right. We invaded during the Bush Sr. admin. We were enforcing UN sanctions for about 12 years when Bush Jr. finally had Saddam removed.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

USNavyVet said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



IMO, for personal reasons.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2018)

main thing for me is the hostages plus these iranian muslims are iranian muslims   Marion .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

pismoe said:


> main thing for me is the hostages plus these iranian muslims are iranian muslims   Marion .



They're not the boogeyman the warmongering AP makes them out to be. They sent soldiers to fight ISIS in Syria, and suffer terrorist border attacks often.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

USNavyVet said:


> I hate to say it but Moonglow is right. We invaded during the Bush Sr. admin. We were enforcing UN sanctions for about 12 years when Bush Jr. finally had Saddam removed.


Well more fake news disorder, in order to enforce those sanctions we would have had to go into Iraq and your lame attempt at semantics is evidence you watch to much fake news, what U.S. war started in 2003? [I fully expect you to not know this]

we went into Afghanistan in 01 and Iraq in 03 and the media/liberals were claiming Afghanistan was just a springboard for an Iraq war... so in order for you and moon to be right the news of the time would have to be fake...just look it up, you can do that can't you? I dare you to look it up. I guarantee you will learn something new and true.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

USNavyVet said:


> I hate to say it but Moonglow is right. We invaded during the Bush Sr. admin. We were enforcing UN sanctions for about 12 years when Bush Jr. finally had Saddam removed.


And it was the U.N. enforcing those sanctions and Hans Blix telling the world there was no need to invade.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

USNavyVet said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





USNavyVet said:


> I hate to say it but Moonglow is right. We invaded during the Bush Sr. admin. We were enforcing UN sanctions for about 12 years when Bush Jr. finally had Saddam removed.


Why were the liberals/media claiming Afghanistan was just a springboard for going into Iraq?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Because they are idiots.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> USNavyVet said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it but Moonglow is right. We invaded during the Bush Sr. admin. We were enforcing UN sanctions for about 12 years when Bush Jr. finally had Saddam removed.
> ...


I always thought that his name sounded so neat.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I always thought that his name sounded so neat.


Me too


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Russia and China want to dump the dollar also...Gear up it may be a world destruction moment..



Dude what deserted Island YOU been living on? Russia dumped the dollar like at least five years ago.LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Russia and China want to dump the dollar also...Gear up it may be a world destruction moment..
> ...


*Russia & China gradually ditching US dollar in favor of domestic currencies as trade booms*
Published time: 12 Apr, 2018 13:38Edited time: 12 Apr, 2018 14:48
Russia & China gradually ditching US dollar in favor of domestic currencies as trade booms


----------

